# كيفية صناعة الرخام الصناعي



## maref (6 أبريل 2010)

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخواني مهندسي الكيمياء 
ارجو منكم المساعدة لمن لديه خبرة في كيفية انشاء الرخام الصناعي والنسب والمواد المستخدمة فعليا وليس المنقول من مواقع الانترنت المختلفة او الكتب ولكم وافر التحية


----------



## maref (7 أبريل 2010)

الظاهر ان محدش فاهم منكم حاجة في هذا الموضوع كنت اتمنى ان احصل على معلومة مفيدة منكم ولكن للاسف


----------



## maref (9 أبريل 2010)

السيد مشرف المنتدى لو عندك معلومة مفيدة في هذا الموضوع ياريت تفيدنا بها لو سمحت


----------



## josephgoe (1 مايو 2010)

المواد التى تدخل فى صناعه الرخام الصناعى هى البوليستر او الرزن مع الفيلر مع البوكسيد المجفف اضافه الى الاوان التى يجب توافرها حسب الرال المطلوب اكسيدات ويجب ان يخلط جيدا بماينه فاكيم للتاكد من اخلاء الخلطه من كل الفقاعات التى ممكن ان تظهر فى الالواح ثم توضع الخلطه فى قوالب حسب ماتطلب التصنيع ثم يوضعو فى فرن درجه حرارته 100 درجه او يترك فى الهواء للتجفيف لكنه ساخذ وقت كبير تصل الى يوم كامل او اكثر ثم الى الصنفره او البوليشينج مستخدما ماده الشمع لانها تزيد من تلميس ونعومه الاسطح
اخوك جوزيف


----------



## brahimA56 (25 يونيو 2010)

احسن رخام صناعي هو باسمنت الابيض 
مكونات مثلا 2كيلو +1كيلو + رخام مكسر الي اجزاء صغيرة جدا وتخلط جيدا وتعمل لها قالب بقياسات المطلوبة 
وتصب في القلب وتبقي 24ساعة وبعدها تضع الرخامة في الماء لمدة 7 ايام وبعدها قم بصنفرتها جيدا يستحسن ان تصبها علي الزجاج لانه سطحه املس اخولك ابراهيم


----------



## abue tycer (27 يونيو 2010)

*معلومات مفيدة*

تقنية صناعة الرخام(المرمر) الصناعي
الرخامالصناعي​ 
تقنية صناعةالمرمر (الرخام) الصناعي كما ارفق لكم ثلاثة نماذج من الرخام الصناعي التي عملتهالكم في الورشة المنزلية..
النماذجالثلاثة تم عملها في الورشة المنزلية ولم يدخل في تركيبها ولا غرام واحد من المرمرالطبيعي او اجزاءه ودون توفر اي من متطلبات العمل ارجو النظر الى النموذج الابيض كمهو رائع وكانه طبيعي اكثر من الطبيعي حتى انه مكون من بولستر والوانفقط
المواد: المواد الرابطة .. احجار اقطع كسر المرمر .. اكاسيد ومواد ملونة واضافات..
المادة الرابطة بوليستر (هناك انواع السوري والسعوديوالاماراتي والكويتي.....) بوليمر يتكون من الأحماض البولي كربوكسيلك – حمض مونوكربوكسيلك – كحولات متعددة الهيدروكيل – كحول أحادي الهيدروكسيل وتكون هذهالمجموعات نسبة 98% من المخلوط . 
كوبالت : مادة تضاف إلي البوليستر بنسبة 1% . 
يعتمد المشروع بشكل أساسي علي إنتاج القوالب وتنتج بصفةعامة من الزجاج أو الخشب أو الألومنيوم وكذلك الرمل والأسمنت ، وفي العادة ترتبطالمواد المستخدمة في عمل القوالب بالعدد المطلوب إنتاجه بالمشروع وهي إما قوالبنصفية عندما يكون النموذج متماثل في الشكل أو قوالب فصوص يضمهم قالب أساسي يغلفهمولسرعة الإنتاج يفضل عمل أكثر من قالب بما يساعد علي سرعة الإنتاج كما يمكن استعمالالقالب والصب في الفراغ المحيط وفي هذه الحالة يستخدم المخلوط دون إضافة حصوةالرخام . 
يتكون المخلوط من 98% بوليستر ، 1% كوبالت ،1% مصلد ثم يضاف إليهم بعض الصبغات المائية لعمل الملوناتالمطلوبة كما يمكن إضافة كمية من حصوة الرخام إلي المخلوط بنسبة 60% في حالةالمنتجات المصمتة . 
يتم رش القالبأولا من الداخل بمحلول دهني بواسطة مسدس متصل بالكمبرسور(او يدويا ) لعمل طبقةعازلة حول القالب ولضمان خروج المنتج دون أي عيوب سطحية أو تفتت ثم يصب المخلوط إلىحصوة الرخام في بقية القالب . 
يترك القالب بالمخلوط لمدة 10دقائق ويفضل التريث في فصل المنتج منالقالب للتأكد تماما من عملية الجفاف ، ويمكن أن تكون هناك صعوبة في نزع المنتج منالقالب لشدة الالتصاق لذلك يصبح ضروريا استعمال عامل مساعد لفك القالب أو فصه عنالمنتج وكذلك ترش القوالب ببعض المواد الدهنية لتقليل حالة الالتصاق قبل صب المخلوط . 
يتم تشطيب المنتج عن طريق إزالةالزوائد وإجراء عمليات الترميم للأجزاء المتفتتة ثم التلميع بواسطة فرش التلميعاليدوية أو الآلية . 
يتم التغليفبوضع المنتجات الصغيرة داخل علب من الكرتون المضلع ، أما القطع الكبيرة فتغلف منالخارج بواسطة البلاستيك الشفاف مع الاهتمام بتغليف الحواف بشكل جيد حتى لا تتلفأثناء النقل والتخزين . 
مصلد هيمادة تساعد علي سرعة تصلد بعض أنواع الراتنجات التخليفية ويضاف بنسبة 1% ويتمالتصلد في الخليط خلال 10دقائق . 
حصوة رخام : كسر رخام يتم طحنة لعمل إضافات إلي الرخام الصناعي . 
صبغات مائية : لعمل مركبات ملونةتتفق وتصميم المنتج من النواحي الجمالية
المتطلبات لعمل المنتوج .
1. ماكينات خلط وتفريغ الهواء
2. ماكينات تغذية لماكينات الخلط
3. ماكينات هزاز لاخراج اى فقاقيع هواء داخلالخلطة
4 او اعتماد نسب الخلط فيذلك في بداية الامر مختبر لقياس فحوص مختلفة مثل ( اختبار الكثافة الكسر اللزوجة
5. قسم التشطيب به ماكينات قطعوصنفره
6. ماكينة تقطيعوزرة
7.اكاسيد والوانمختلفة
8. قوالب صبالمنتج​


----------



## jamal baghdady (27 يونيو 2010)

معلومات قيمة جدا جدا شكرا جزيلا لكم يامهندسين وجزاكم الله خير جزاء المحسنين في الحقيقة كنت ابحث عن هذه الخلطات منذ سنوات فشكرا لكم وللمنتدى الرائع الذي اجد فيه اغلب ما كنت ابحث عنه


----------



## محمد هشام السيد (29 يونيو 2010)

جزاك اللة خير الجزاء وجعلك دائم العطاء


----------



## عادل التجاني (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا للمعلومات الثرة . اود ان اضيف معلومه بسيطه تكملة لما بداه الباشمهندس يمكن ان يصنع الرخام الصناعي بطريقه اخري . المهم القالب الزي يصب عليه يجب ان يكون من الفايبرجلاس لنعومة السطح وقوة القالب


----------



## jakob. (12 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا عالمعلومات الجيدة والمفيدةجدا


----------



## ertkaa (14 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
تحية طيبة للادارة الموقرة وجزاكم الله كل خير و اتمنى لكم المزيد من التقدم و تحية خاصة لمشرف قسم الصناعات البتروكيماوية 
يسعدني ان اقدم خبرتي المتواضعة لعشر سنواتفي مجال تصنيع و تأسيس مصانع الرخام الصناعي لمن يهمه هذا الموضوع


----------



## aladin_t (3 فبراير 2011)

حياك الله أخوي
اذاً اسعفنا بطريقة عملية ومكونات ممكن ايجادها بسهولة
واذا انشأنا وءشة فستكون ان شاء الله مستشارها
على كل حال مشكور كتير


----------



## ertkaa (9 فبراير 2011)

aladin_t قال:


> حياك الله أخوي
> اذاً اسعفنا بطريقة عملية ومكونات ممكن ايجادها بسهولة
> واذا انشأنا وءشة فستكون ان شاء الله مستشارها
> على كل حال مشكور كتير


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
استاذي الفاضل كما اسلفنا سابقا ان موضوع انشاء مصنع للرخام الصناعي من الواضيع السهلة الممتنعة فمن الممكن معرفة المعدات المطلوبة و بكل سهولة و لكن الاهم من معرفة المعدات هو عمل المعدات نفسها و الاهم من هذا كله كيفية تصنيع الرخام بعد تفصيل المعدات= من تركيبة الالوان و النوعية و الجودة و الخلطات و غيرها الكثير من النقاط و العوامل الهامة في انجاح و استمرارية عمل المصنع و القدرة على مجاراة المنافسة القوية في هذا المجال فمن الضروري جدا تدريب كادر عمال خاص بكم يكون قادر على تطوير المصنع و المنتج كما يتطلبه السوق و عليك انت اخي الكريم ان تكون ملم بمعلومات عن كيفية انتاج الرخام الصناعي لتسطيع توجيه العمال و السيطرة عليهم ارجوا قراءة الراسائل الخاصة لديك و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## مراد الرشدان (11 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ووفقكم الله


----------



## فارس الكيشوان (24 أبريل 2011)

مليوووووووووووووون شكر


----------



## معتز رجائي (9 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## علاء العزاوي (29 ديسمبر 2011)

وفقكم الله


----------



## reda2030 (6 يناير 2012)

_أشكركم جزيل الشكر أخوكم _
_رضا_


----------



## reda2030 (6 يناير 2012)

brahima56 قال:


> احسن رخام صناعي هو باسمنت الابيض
> مكونات مثلا 2كيلو +1كيلو + رخام مكسر الي اجزاء صغيرة جدا وتخلط جيدا وتعمل لها قالب بقياسات المطلوبة
> وتصب في القلب وتبقي 24ساعة وبعدها تضع الرخامة في الماء لمدة 7 ايام وبعدها قم بصنفرتها جيدا يستحسن ان تصبها علي الزجاج لانه سطحه املس اخولك ابراهيم


ماهى المعاير 2+1 هل ال2أسمنت ام ماذا وما هو ال1 وماهى طريقة التصنيع


----------



## abuwadiee (4 أكتوبر 2012)

thanks


----------



## alimbk (21 فبراير 2013)

برجاء مساعدتي في تحديد نسب مكونات خلطة الرخام الصناعي من البوليستر لكل 1 متر مربع رخام سمك 13 مم


----------



## obada abu kenan (29 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا عضو جديد في هذا المنتدى الكريم وهذه هي المشاركة الاولى لي
ولقد تصفحت القليل هنا بما اني جديد وهو فعلا من المنتديات القيمة
والثرية باعضاءه ومواضيعه..وادعو الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## obada abu kenan (5 أبريل 2013)

يا شباب الوضوع تسكر؟؟؟


----------

